# an oriental makeup



## poppy z (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi!

I was boring at home today so I decided to reproduce an oriental makeup I found on the net (maybe on specktra)
I hope you will like it...
but now I'm afraid to remove all this makeup
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I use:
fluidline blacktrack 
pink freeze 
carbon 
mufe bright pink e/s
sprout + green e/s (from too faced palette sex kitten)
mascara rimmel xtrm vol

blush creme : maindenchant

cremestic liner cranapple + lush n lilac
l/s pink maribu
lipgelée cool & aloof

my model:





and my version : poppy z can read the lines of the hand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :


----------



## Eoraptor (Feb 4, 2007)

So gorgeous!  Those eyes look hot.


----------



## foxyqt (Feb 4, 2007)

great job! ;D


----------



## XsMom21 (Feb 4, 2007)

Oh! Oh! I love it! :
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ances:: It's pink! You did such a GREAT job with the blending.... Can you post the tut for this? PLEASE???? heheheh


----------



## hotpink1326 (Feb 4, 2007)

Love it sooo much! You look HOT! Great job!


----------



## tdm (Feb 4, 2007)

Wow, this looks great!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 4, 2007)

Amazing...... u did a beautiful job


----------



## ..kels* (Feb 4, 2007)

very pretty! you look fabulous!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 4, 2007)

That looks so cool! Love it!


----------



## lilt2487 (Feb 4, 2007)

this looks AMAZING!!!!! i love it!! kinda middle-eastern! sooo hot!


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 4, 2007)

absolutely fantastic.
best re-creation of a look I've seen.


----------



## Aureliphonics (Feb 4, 2007)

As usual you're great !!! You're so gifted !!!

What more can I say ???


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 4, 2007)

That looks so right on! That original pic must be photoshopped so your recreation would probably turn out close to the same with photoshop. Beautiful eyes =)


----------



## sassygirl224 (Feb 4, 2007)

wow - is all i can say


----------



## DOLLface (Feb 4, 2007)

It's amazing. I'm really loving that hot pink e/s.


----------



## a914butterfly (Feb 4, 2007)

Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## umsaeed77 (Feb 4, 2007)

Great Job But Actually This Is Arabian Makeup Not Oriental Makeup


----------



## squirlymoo (Feb 4, 2007)

You are so unbelievably gorgeous and the makeup looks fantastic on you. This is so completely amazing.


----------



## happy*phantom (Feb 4, 2007)

wow! that look is sensational, breathtaking and absolutely perfect. Yo're such a beauty! believe me, you need a licence to thrill and kill with your skills.


----------



## sensuelle (Feb 4, 2007)

wow. thats so hot!


----------



## M (Feb 4, 2007)

You are SO talented!!


----------



## slvrlips (Feb 4, 2007)

gorgeous very pretty 
You did a wonderful job


----------



## mistella (Feb 4, 2007)

wow, its perfect!!!


----------



## Pei (Feb 4, 2007)

WOW!

I'm speechless!


----------



## aquarius11 (Feb 5, 2007)

Wow, PERFECT, and I mean PERFECT, recreation of that look!  You nailed it!


----------



## miztgral (Feb 5, 2007)

This is hot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So mystical and all.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Feb 5, 2007)

OMFricken gosh...this is sooo amazingly beautiful!!  You are so damn talented woman...UGH!!


----------



## kimb (Feb 5, 2007)

This is an awesome look ... I love it!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Feb 5, 2007)

That is sooooooooo gorgeous. I love it. I am totally trying that purpley black combo.


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 5, 2007)

wow. you're so talented! 
that's an awesome job!!!


----------



## poppy z (Feb 5, 2007)

OMG!!! thanx for all your posts.
but one hour was necessary to reproduce this look...and it was very difficult to remove lol!
so this look will not be for every day!

thanx you again for all your nice comments on my makeup.


----------



## glamdoll (Feb 5, 2007)

beautiful!!
Oriental beeeeeat!


----------



## amethyst_twine (Feb 5, 2007)

Please do a tutorial for this! I LOVE it! It's amazing!


----------



## Jayne (Feb 5, 2007)

great job !!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeannine8 (Feb 5, 2007)

I love it

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_That looks so right on! That original pic must be photoshopped so your recreation would probably turn out close to the same with photoshop. Beautiful eyes =)_

 
Seriously, these pictures make me feel like playing with them in photoshop!


----------



## linkas (Feb 5, 2007)

Very hot! Black loves you! Great recreation!


----------



## Daligani (Feb 5, 2007)

YOU.NAILED.IT

Wow.. just wow.


----------



## Kels823 (Feb 5, 2007)

Wow.... This is so awesome..


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Feb 5, 2007)

I have to agree with everyone else, you nailed it! Beautiful.


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Feb 5, 2007)

gorgeous


----------



## LuvBeMac (Feb 5, 2007)

what brush did you use?


----------



## poppy z (Feb 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LuvBeMac* 

 
_what brush did you use?_

 
so many
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




for the lid : 252
crease: 224
and one like 219 for the pink in inner corner

and other from crownbrush
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thx again ladies!


----------



## SandMantas (Feb 5, 2007)

Love it! Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jeannine8* 

 
_Seriously, these pictures make me feel like playing with them in photoshop!_

 

I did... I hope you don't mind if you don't like it please PM me and I will gladly remove them... but your redo of the original was so accurate it's amazing!


----------



## poppy z (Feb 6, 2007)

O thanx a lot !!! I love the jewel you create.
But did you photoshop my face?


----------



## prsfynestmami (Feb 6, 2007)

You could totally rock that @ the nightclub. hot!


----------



## Renee (Feb 7, 2007)

I love this! I have all the colors and I can't wait to try this! Tutorial please!


----------



## mekaboo (Feb 7, 2007)

You look amazing, but then you look amazing all the time.


----------



## Juneplum (Feb 7, 2007)

absolutely gorgeous! u did a GREAT job!!!


----------



## kimmy (Feb 7, 2007)

stunning!


----------



## snowkei (Feb 7, 2007)

stunning! great blending


----------



## LolaStarz (Feb 7, 2007)

You are so freaking talented. I LOVE seeing your FOTD's. Keep them coming!!


----------



## JoyZz (Feb 8, 2007)

Very nice!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 9, 2007)

Gorgeous.  I love it.  You always have great FOTDs!


----------



## Scorpio (Feb 10, 2007)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## ebonyannette (Feb 10, 2007)

Great job! your inspiration was hawt!


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 11, 2007)

I think this is the most creative and best FOTD I have ever seen on here!  You did an amazing job!  I LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## veilchen (Feb 11, 2007)

What a cool look, it's amazing!!


----------



## Miss U.A.E (Feb 11, 2007)

Hello dear
this make up is from Monera the Areben makeup artist
she is really amazing ...she put make up for me in my sister wedding
By the way nice apply honey


----------



## peaudane (Feb 11, 2007)

double post


----------



## peaudane (Feb 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *umsaeed77* 

 
_Great Job But Actually This Is Arabian Makeup Not Oriental Makeup_

 
In France Arabia is also called Proche Orient (Near Orient).


----------



## clayzgurl04 (Feb 11, 2007)

awesome!


----------



## GothicGirl (Feb 14, 2007)

FANTASTIC, really! Amazing job! Well, quite redundant, right? You always rock your looks!


----------



## makeupgal (Feb 14, 2007)

You are one talented girl!  This is amazing.


----------



## lightnlovly (Feb 14, 2007)

WOW!!!!!  That is stunning!  I LOOOVE all of your looks!!  You are a true talent hun!


----------



## Delphi373 (Feb 14, 2007)

Wow!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You look amazing...those eyes are fantastic!!!


----------



## swtginbug (Feb 15, 2007)

very nice. but fyi. "oriental" is a offensive word.


----------



## poppy z (Feb 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *swtginbug* 

 
_very nice. but fyi. "oriental" is a offensive word._

 
I don't understand why this word "offense" you... 
As peaudane said "oriental" is for "Near Orient"... I really don't see the "offensive"But maybe I don't understand your english (sorry i'm french
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Thanx again to all of you.
OMG i'm still in page 1


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 15, 2007)

Once again Poppy enchants us all with her beautiful creations.


----------



## Artemis (Feb 15, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## c00ki312 (Mar 12, 2007)

amazing job!


----------



## geeko (Mar 12, 2007)

awesome fotd. the pink looks great on u


----------



## juicyaddict (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm speechless.  SOooooo gorgeous!


----------



## MissDiva (Nov 9, 2007)

wow you are so talented! 
its beautiful!


----------



## glamdoll (Nov 9, 2007)

amazing work!


----------



## alexisdeadly (Nov 9, 2007)

Wow! This is beautiful. I think you did a great job


----------



## MACisME (Nov 9, 2007)

ihavetosay WOW.


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Mar 17, 2008)

wow i love it i love it i love it.. looks GREAT !!!!!


----------



## glamgirl (Mar 17, 2008)

Beautiful! Look is an exact match


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Mar 18, 2008)

u look great


----------



## ilovecheese (Mar 18, 2008)

Gorgeous look! You do it better than the model..


----------



## Jot (Mar 18, 2008)

great job


----------



## Happy-Diamond (Mar 22, 2008)

you nailed it! This Arabian style suits you very well...


----------



## ashley_v85 (Mar 22, 2008)

Wow, that looks GREAT!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 23, 2008)

My God that is soooo gorgeous!! You are stuninggg


----------



## lsperry (Mar 23, 2008)

Wow! How did I miss this FOTD when you posted it back in February? I'm ga! ga! over this look. You have amazing skills to have duplicated the look precisely. It is PERFECTION!


----------

